# Dunlop 65



## JLuck (May 13, 2009)

I'm new to playing golf but i have loved the game for ages. I went out wanting a good starting set but not for too much money. So i payed Â£70 for a new Dunlop 65 set and now having used them i love them. I just want to know what other people think of the Dunlop 65's as a starter to pro set (as the email from dunlop say they can be used by pro's on tour)so any comments please even criticism Dunlop 65 .....


----------



## Cernunnos (May 13, 2009)

Not tried the D65 clubs, to be quite honest had not compunction to feel tempted to try them.

However I've used the Dunlop65 cabretta leather gloves & the Dunlop 65 Balls & both are excellent.

I did buy my other half a Dunlop wedge some time ago & was less than impressed, but of course that wasn't in the same range of equipment as the ones you are talking about.

Thing is for Â£70 I really wouldn'texpect too much, but either way its a brilliant deal & does get you swinging a set of clubs for not a lot of the folding stuff.

Its entirely possible to pay 10 or 20 times as much on equipment but if you don't currently need to then fine.

So all said & done I really doubt any Pro's actually would use those clubs at all. But I wouldn't pass judgement without hitting a few balls at least with the irons.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2009)

I think they are probably a great starter set. In the old days (even up to the mid 80's) Dunlop were a recognised brand in golf and produced some decent gear. I would doubt about the claims that they can be used a pro level and put that down to marketing hyperboly.

If you decide that the game has got into your system, I'd suggest looking at a set of cavity backs which may be slightly more technically advanced in terms of shaft and head. There are loads to choose from and company's like Benross and MD do good quality sets at reasonable prices. Try before you buy and have fun looking round your pro shop or AG and seeing what suits you best.


----------



## JLuck (May 13, 2009)

well i got the set for Â£70 cause it was the last one left in the shop but they actualy retail at Â£399.99 so i expect a bit more from them than some may think but the feel, forgivness and feedback from the clubs ar amazing for dunlop i feel. the only other clubes iv used were an old taylormade set but they were not mine and i couldnt realy get a good feel from them and put me off taylormade. i think they do work and look great at address but i like the lower sets over the high price tags that some of the higher tech stuff have. i like the game not the tech behind it. i like the feel and feedback the club gives. i only need hit the ball and i know what is going to happen in flight as soon as the club strikes the ball. but the idia of going to buy a set that costs more than a new car i dont see the point but some people like the clubs like nie and taylormade. the only makers i trust is callaway and dunlop but im just old fassioned at 21 lol..


----------



## JustOne (May 13, 2009)

Hi JLuck... the irons will probably be just fine until you get good enough to KNOW that you'll be needing better clubs.
I'd probably look for my own putter, wedges, driver and 3-wood that I feel suit my game. The shaft that is in the woods can easily make all the difference to your game, the putter and wedges are surgeons tools in the right hands.

I play rather nice golf with a set of irons not suitable for sale in Lidl


----------



## JLuck (May 13, 2009)

The dunlops for me are far superiour than some of the higher priced clubs but everyone has there own opinion, i dont like the feel of some of the clubs i have tried out but the dunlops are better feel than a set i tried out the other day that were nike.


----------



## JustOne (May 13, 2009)

The dunlops for me are far superiour than some of the higher priced clubs but everyone has there own opinion, i dont like the feel of some of the clubs i have tried out but the dunlops are better feel than a set i tried out the other day that were nike.
		
Click to expand...

I'm agreeing with you  
I can't comment specifically on those clubs but they will definately suffice especially if you like them.

Things like driver and putter can be bit more fussy.
eg: Maybe you have a fast swing and could benefit from a firm flex or stiff shaft in your driver. Chances are that your Dunlops came with regular flex.

I happen to not like Nike clubs either..


----------



## JLuck (May 13, 2009)

the putter is ok but i got another driver. the falcon thunderbird stiffer flex and smaller head but the driver for the set is great on distance but control is hard the aim in my minds eye has to be wider tha with the falcon. the irons, woods and wedges are stiffer than the driver but the putter is great and has alot of feel from 2 in to 40 feet but i think i will get another that has just that bit extra feel and feedback may be the  Prosimmon Icon White Ball Putter it seems to suit me as i have tried it and feels alot better.


----------



## JustOne (May 13, 2009)

Blimey Â£6.99 is a bargain 
You can sell it to one of your mates for Â£20 if you don't get on with it


----------



## Andy (May 13, 2009)

Cut them in half, they fit in the bin easier m8.

Andy


----------

